# Jamestown Any grouse, or not worth the effort



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

I normally hunt in Logan and McIntosh Co. This year I am spending a few days near Jamestown with some feloow hunters from my state. Some in my party think you cant kill sharpies in late Oct. I know you can and my dog can handle em. I would love to get them into some, if there are enough to bother with.

Not looking for your hotspots. Just wondering if there is a good huntable population near there.

My impression from the plots and atlas is that we will find good duck hunting west of Jamestown, along with shapies. It would appear pheasants and huns might be had east of town, in more agricultural areas. Is that close to be correct?

Again, not looking for your hotspots. Just regional generalities. I dont want to waste their time if I am on a goose chase.

Thanks much


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I have shot all of those around Jamestown, all you need is a good dog and the ability to get out of the vehicle.

I am usually on the east side of Jamestown when I go hunting in that area.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yes there are plenty in SEND. It has been a good summer and a good hatch for most of grouse territory.

Good luck!


----------



## white88 (Dec 4, 2005)

went hunting on opener for sharpies west of jamestown, near pettibone, found quite a few in alfalfa fields and wheat stubble. early in the morning on the edges of knee high crp. didn't see any huns till we went farther west, around wing.


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

going to be tough hunting them now, have gotten real spooky, they always do this time of year though. They have been getting progressively spookier in the last two weeks and now its getting tough to get any shots closer than 50 yards, you may have some luck walking sunseeds if you cant get permission, they seem to hold tighter in seeds.


----------

